# Post Install - Unable to boot



## virtualu2 (Jul 3, 2009)

I installed PC-BSD 7.02 last night and was eagerly waiting to try that after I moved from Windows to linux a couple months ago, I haven't found a distro I love yet, and pc-bsd looks awesome, and I am trying to break into the unix/linux world as I do computer work for a living.  

I ran my install and after the reboot instead of getting the graphic setup screen I got a frozen cursor.  I tried the option to setup the graphics, I tried the vesa driver run, I tried acpi off, and then I tried safe mode.  I got it to start in safe mode but got to a final error of "Fatal error 9" and I couldn't see anything in there that made sense.  I searched the net and found a bunch of stuff, but I got lost and most of it on this error was old posts from 2003 and up to maybe 2007, things about disabling stuff in the bios, etc.

The laptop is a Dell E6500 with an nvidia 160 graphics card, dual core Intel processor.  In the bios the drive setting is set to "INTEL" for optimal restore or something like that, the other options were ATA and something else, but I left it all at the defaults.


----------



## primatephreak (Jul 3, 2009)

I've had a similar problem, I installed PC-BSD on my Macbook with the use of rEFIt and when I initially boot up into the rEFIt screen, the Damion icon is not there, even though the partition inspector sees the slice and knows it's a BSD system. Once, I got it to show up and boot, but I had to go through GRUB and choose a number in a text based screen to boot either my other linux install or BSD; after that it didn't work again

I think maybe the problems lies with the bootloader. What should one do about the boot loader? Install GRUB or not? I'd prefer not to have to go through GRUB after rEFIt, it's unnecessary.

Good luck, try installing GRUB if you didn't.


----------



## virtualu2 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Installed - won't boot after - help? Fault error 9 in safe mode?*

Hi,
I installed PC-BSD 7.02 on a Dell E6500.  I got through the install and rebooted, expecting the "graphic setup wizard".  The system won't boot, it hangs at the cursor, I get the menu to pick what I want to launch:
1:  PC-BSD, 2: without AHCI (I think), 3: Safe mode, etc. 

I tried 1, 2, 3, 6, 7, and 8.  I only can get it to launch in safe mode, and then it freezes with Fault error 9 and I can't figure out what is happening.


----------



## primatephreak (Jul 5, 2009)

You should definitely check your boot disk's integrity. Make sure you check the MD5-sum when you download the .ISO file and also have your burning program check the integrity of the disk after recording it. But I bet you already thought of that, right?


----------



## virtualu2 (Jul 8, 2009)

*unable to boot after install?*

Hi,
I did burn at a slower speed, I also checked the disc using verify after burning, and I did check verify the checksum and all was fine.

I have found this error isn't uncommon, but no one has replied as to what I can even try....
The PC-BSD forums don't seem overly populated given no one replied and it has been over a week.  Don't get me wrong, I love BSD, I just wish I could use it.


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 10, 2009)

Perhaps pure *FreeBSD* would be a better choice. 
I've never used the *PC-BSD* version.


----------

